# It's Prospero Burns all over again - Abnett sick again



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Seems Dan's sick again - because i can't see any other reason to the fact, that we will not see any new novel from Dan Abnett until 2015. It's 'Prospero Burns' all over again. 

There is no 'NEW' Dan Abnett books in 2014 - 'Warmaster' was postponed again. 'Penitent' hasn't been completed too; new HH hasn't even begun to form. :ireful2:

On facebook BL confirmed that next gaunts ghost novel would be out - 2015.


> Black Library Hi Mike, Amazon have had access to the correct release information for some time, I'm afraid we can't insist that they use that information to update their website or comment on why they haven't done so.


Now Amazon shows new date - October 9 2014 - that still 1 year from last printed Dan Book 'Macragges Honour' (first release was at BL Weekender november 1st). Between this period there is 'ZERO' Dan's stuff. :angry:

The book should be completed and printed a long time ago - as Dan himself said on Twitter at late September 2013:



> @VincentAbnett
> @Anakwanar The Warmaster will be available later in 2013.



Now we have only 'Vengeful spirit' and ' Archaon' as interesting releases for the first half of 2014. 
Due to the postponed releases for 'Talon of Horus' (now october 2014). Bowden's HH novel (August 2014) ; and Stormcaller (now September 2014) - i would say 'Houston, we have a problem' 

There is NOTHING INTERESTING TO READ till the end of 2014. 
 What a fuck - this year would be


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Alternatively, you could read books from a decent publisher. The books written are complete gash, for the most part, and it's only the setting which keeps us coming back for more.

But yeah, i agree with what you're saying.

Go kill yourself Dan Abnett, you fucking fuck. How dare you make me wait!


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

:laugh:

VAZ you are hilarious. 

I have nothing against Dan Abnett and i wish him the best of health. 
I don't like BL policy to postpone stuff of late. 



Vaz said:


> The books written are complete gash, for the most part, and it's only the setting which keeps us coming back for more.


It's your opinion - i for once like, at least, half of their books.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

@Vaz is just pissy that Interceptor City is still not out (as am I!).

Abnett's non HH books are really the only books I will read from BL any more so I hope if he is sick again he gets better soon. I'm really looking forward to Warmaster, Penitent and Interceptor City.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> @Vaz is just pissy that Interceptor City is still not out (as am I!).


This. :ireful2:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Geez, I hope your wrong and Dans ok.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Dan Abnett just tweeted this morning he's working on comic book primarily at the moment. In his words, LOTS and LOTS of comics. Might be the real reason here hes not working on BL at the moment.

Dan Abnett, 7h ago - "Just so we're clear… I am still writing comics… Lots and lots of comics, and books and games and stuff... but COMICS!"


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah I reading his he man comics plus he got some marvel work out soon


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

OP, maybe do some research before you say someone's sick again. Judging by his twitter activity, he's simply working on other projects not related to BL.


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

And even if he was sick, you know someones health comes before a book right?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

So...what does he have?


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok now it's concluded:


> Black Library Hi Anakwanar, Dan is still busy writing 'The Warmaster' and other non BL stuff. As we've said before we expect it to be out early 2015. As soon as we have any more information than that we'll let you know.


That's sad. It's all good that Dan is ok, but i didn't like his none BL and comic stuff. And I doesn't like the fact - that he is doing it above the BL stuff. Finish the 'Warmaster' and then do your other stuff. :angry:  :ireful2:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

DeathKlokk said:


> So...what does he have?


overrateditis


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> overrateditis


Regardless of what you think of him in the wider world of authors. In the world of BL with its limited range and scope of writers, he's pretty much top dog.

And to answer the question above, Dan recently found out he had epilepsy and took some time off get to get under control. It's why Prospero Burns was delayed.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> It's all good that Dan is ok, but i didn't like his none BL and comic stuff.


And what exactly of Dan's 'none BL and comic stuff' have you read?


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

To Brother Subtle 


Brother Subtle said:


> And what exactly of Dan's 'none BL and comic stuff' have you read?


Triumph; Guardians of the Galaxy; Sinister Dexter; Doctor Who; Battlestar Galactica etc. - YOU?
But i prefer Gaunt Ghosts - because they are unique and very authentic


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

My folks live close to Dan, I met him back in 1996 when I was working for GW as a 16 year old in Maidstone. Top guy, sure he wouldn't appreciate the OPs rumour-mongering. Good that your a fan though.


----------

